# Opus 130 Finale: Allegro is the most underrated piece of music of all time



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

No explanation needed.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Beethoven?


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes. 

Do you agree/disagree?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you agree/disagree?


I avoid words like "most" "best" "greatest" when describing a piece of music or composers. I just think it sounds hyperbolic. But I do think it is a pretty fun movement. It reminds me of Haydn. Especially how the melody starts in the wrong key but somehow finds its way to the right key by the end of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Or you could say it's the Rodney Dangerfield of music: it don't get no respect.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

But at least it didn't appear as a cartoon dog in a film musical about pissing on trees... or something.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think people just tend to think of it as a throw away movement since the only reason Beethoven wrote it was because people thought op. 130 was too overwhelming with the Grosse Fugue. It's still a good movement though!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

I certainly like this finale better than the grand fugue one. However, I definitely prefer the allegro to Op.131.

That reminds me, i saw a performance of the Op.131 on youtube whereby a poster commented "He may have been deaf but at least he could C sharp..." Definitely one for the most lame classical music jokes thread.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> I think people just tend to think of it as a throw away movement since the only reason Beethoven wrote it was because people thought op. 130 was too overwhelming with the Grosse Fugue. It's still a good movement though!


If we didn't know of the Great Fugue, the substitute would do fine as a finale; no way was Beethoven going to stick a throw-away on there.


----------

